
Pentagon Farmed Out Its Coding to Russia - NN88
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/11/04/pentagon-farmed-out-its-coding-to-russia.html
======
c-slice
Just another example of the blatant cronyism and corruption that goes on in
bloated defense contracts with limited oversight.

We need a new model for how the DOD and gov as a whole handle software
contracts. Our existing procurement models just fall flat on their face with
software - Healthcare.gov as another example.

------
SQL2219
I'm no security expert, but aren't they the enemy?

------
fitzwatermellow
OTOH, some of the best algorithmicists I know hail from former Soviet-bloc
repubs ;)

